# finally got the 300 going........



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/Rebel4142/2010 atv vids/?action=view&current=P7110650.mp4


http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/Rebel4142/2010 atv vids/?action=view&current=P7110653.mp4

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/Rebel4142/2010 atv vids/?action=view&current=P7110656.mp4


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice...I love a 300


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweet 300, those rythems are starting to grow on me.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool riiding bro. 
i want that one my sister has now..


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

it's about time u got it going! looks good, them bugs look better than them ag tires and seem to do better.:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Sweet Bro!! Wish I still had a 300 to play with like that!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah i love this thing. it is easy to work on for the most part easy to get to everything i mean. light and can pick up in mudhole to move lol. best of all no pod display to mess up if whole bike is submerged.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

That's the proper way to wash a bike...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

o yeah go mudin then go through there a few times and no wud caked up anywhere, very nice and better then that the garage is literally 150 yards away from there, so just go muddin then through creek then pull in to garage and dry off and watch tv lol


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice... Eventually, I am going to buy me one...


----------

